# “I didn’t go to school but I have millions, Its unfair that graduates are broke” — Singer ...



## ese (Jun 9, 2018)

Tekno has poked fun at some Nigerians, after he took to his Instagram page to say that it is unfair that graduates are broke and he, despite not going to school has millions. In the video, The singer who just welcomed a baby with his girlfriend, Lola …








via INFORMATION NIGERIA – https://ift.tt/2MdaXvj Triple MG Artiste, 


-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

